
The military secret to falling asleep in two minutes - richardhod
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/national-napping-day-2019-fall-asleep-fast-military-trick-sleep-a8817826.html
======
notadev
FTA: Here’s how to do it:

Relax the muscles in your face, including tongue, jaw and the muscles around
the eyes

Drop your shoulders as far down as they’ll go, followed by your upper and
lower arm, one side at a time

Breathe out, relaxing your chest followed by your legs, starting from the
thighs and working down

You should then spend 10 seconds trying to clear your mind before thinking
about one of the three following images:

You’re lying in a canoe on a calm lake with nothing but a clear blue sky above
you

You’re lying in a black velvet hammock in a pitch-black room

You say “don’t think, don’t think, don’t think” to yourself over and over for
about 10 seconds.

The technique is said to work for 96 per cent of people after six weeks of
practice.

